
How Limitations Improve Design - kingsidharth
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2010/08/how-limitations-improve-design/
======
bloomshed
Limits make everything more fun!

I have this thing I call the Nintendo Theory(tm). Nintendo was great at
producing games that were simple, responsive, and had endearing characters.
Companies like Microsoft and Sony pursue complex graphics and complex controls
and they make amazing feats of technical engineering but if you ask people
what games they absolutely love, a lot of them will say they love the old
Nintendo stuff.

I try to apply Nintendo's approach when I'm thinking about and designing the
user interface for my app.

I suck at Mario, by the way, but I love it.

~~~
kingsidharth
Ha! Nice theory man - I love how limits pushes are creativity beyond from
where it has ever been before.

Lol, I love it and suck at it too :P

